# A Good Spirit To Try?



## stef (21/3/11)

So, i'm primarily a beer drinker. However, i'm pretty keen to hit the bottlo with a bit of cash i've come across and i'd like to branch out a bit and try a spirit of some sort. Have no idea about spirits at all, so i'm looking for advice! Dont really want something that just tastes like petrol. As i said i've no idea what to look for- maybe a Whisky or scotch or something... And as i dont appreciate great spirits probably not super expensive too... So i'm after something flavourful, easyish to drink, readily available and not heaps expensive. Any suggestions?


----------



## Milky11111 (21/3/11)

Something smooth; if your going for pre-mix try Canadian Club, it's a whiskey and cola but very smooth. If your going for mix at home try a simple bourbon like Jim Beam, fill it with ice then top with coca cola. If you dislike coke try something like rum and ginger beer.

However horses for courses. Everyone likes different tastes.


----------



## stef (21/3/11)

Yeah- no doubt thats true (everyone is going to like different things). Think i'll avoid premixes. Preferably i'd probably look to drink it neat so appreciate the flavours the most. See how i go though...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (21/3/11)

Islay Peated Scotch.

Smokey and yum.

Drink with ice. A little melted ice brings out the flavours best.

Goomba


----------



## bradsbrew (21/3/11)

A nice Jamacian Rum like Angostura 1919 (12 years) or the 1824 (8 years) is quiet nice on the rocks. 

Cheers


----------



## manticle (21/3/11)

You could start with a decent, consistent, smooth and easy drinking single malt. I would consider glenlivet 12, glenmorangie 10 (original), Bruichladdich 10, Dalwhinnie 15, Glenfarclas 8 or 12, or Glen Moray (classic or 12).

Depends what you mean by super expensive - all of these are under 100 and most can be found at Dan's or Vintage cellars for between 50 and 70. Glenlivet 12 can be found in safeways for less and glen moray is quite cheap at Dan's.

Enjoying whisky has a lot to do with how you drink it. The flavours are strong and complex - it's not a gin and tonic so enjoying the aroma first and taking small, sips second is crucial to enjoyment.

No ice.


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/11)

Chartreuse green.


----------



## argon (21/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Chartreuse green.
> 
> View attachment 44832


 :icon_vomit: too many when i was younger... intense stuff. Mates and I used to have one for each year on our birthdays. I know some people drink it neat or with ice... but there's no way i could come within 10feet of the stuff.

edit: oh man it gives me a head ache just looking at the pic


----------



## barls (21/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Chartreuse green.
> 
> View attachment 44832


my car will run on that shit.

no really it will. :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## manticle (21/3/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Islay Peated Scotch.
> 
> Smokey and yum.
> 
> ...



I love islays (especially Lagavulin and Ardbeg) but can't see any besides bruichladdich being good for newbies to scotch.

I definitely don't see ice as being a good addition either - generally recommended against. If anything, a few drops of spring water is the usual recommendation but there's very few whiskies I notice a difference after adding a touch of water to.

Good thread on SM (the whisky type) here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...c=36986&hl=

OP: Macallan 12 is also great - around $80-90 though. We really need a budget figure.

Alternatively Grey Goose, Belvedere or Zubrowka are great vodkas - again, neat and sip


----------



## Snow (21/3/11)

I can really recommend Appleton 10 year Jamaican Rum. or the 12 year if you can afford it. Beautiful, smooth, rich - I could drink it straight all night. A very good beginner whiskey is Bushmills 10 or 12 year old. lovely smooth flavour without that heavy-duty alcohol kick you get from a lot of whiskeys. It has nice vanilla and spice notes and is good to drink straight or rocks. Glenmorangie 10yr is very good too, with a bit more smoked honey accent than the bushmills.

I'm also a fan of Southern Comfort, Wild Turkey or Jagermeister when I'm in a sweet tooth mood.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Fodder (21/3/11)

manticle said:


> Alternatively Grey Goose, Belvedere or Zubrowka are great vodkas - again, neat and sip



Zubrowka is great when topped up with Apple Juice. Get the whole apple pie type taste going on...NYE 07 in Krakow...ahh the memories...or at least what remains of them...


----------



## ekul (21/3/11)

Patron tequila, will let you know what tequila is all about. I'm not sure what it costs as i've never had to buy a bottle but its the bomb.


----------



## mwd (21/3/11)

Got to say Manticle is a man of great taste. A single malt is a brilliant accompaniment for a good beer. Got to say I love Islay malts but they are not for everybody. I might add 15 year Glenfiddich is a great smooth drinking whisky and a Gold Medal winner and compliments a good malty beer.

A pint and a nip way to go.

edit: it drinks extremely well neat but a bit of of cold spring water does it no great harm


----------



## felten (21/3/11)

I used to be a big fan of bourbon when I was younger, not a fan of scotch whisky, bourbon is a lot smoother (at least the brands I've tried). I was cheap and just wanted to get smashed though so I mostly bought JB black label, but there's probably better examples out there, makers mark is one of the cheaper ones I can think of.


----------



## Kieren (21/3/11)

Get down to the Wheaty, they have whisk(e)y tasting boards. iirc $15 for 3 different whisky's.

http://wheatsheafhotel.com.au/drinks/whisky#twt

Worth checking out.


----------



## Filby (21/3/11)

Gin and Tonic

My favorite is Hendricks with a slice of peeled cucumber and at least use Schweppes tonic Water. Given that you like beer and bitterness you will love the bitterness of gin and tonic.

I dont drink spirits at the best of times but I will have a few GnT's a week.

Fil


----------



## stef (21/3/11)

Wow, thanks for all the info!

Price range i think anything up to about $70ish per bottle. A very good idea to try at the Wheaty- that was my plan. Glenfiddich any good? I think the 12 year isnt too expensive. 

Maticle- might write down your list and take it to dan murphys or somewhere and see what i can find!

thanks again.


----------



## manticle (21/3/11)

Glenfiddich 12 is easy to drink but the blandest of the single malts in my opinion.

There are better SMs for the same price or less. The idea of trying a few glasses before springing for a bottle is a good one.


----------



## Brad Churchill (21/3/11)

+ 1 to this.

I personaly would stay away from the Islays to begin with or perhaps see if you can try a friends before you buy. Because if you don't like that peat flavour you wont enjoy it.

Definately recommend any Macallen you can find or Glenmorange. I have a bottle of Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban right now and it is awesome. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers
Brad


manticle said:


> I love islays (especially Lagavulin and Ardbeg) but can't see any besides bruichladdich being good for newbies to scotch.
> 
> I definitely don't see ice as being a good addition either - generally recommended against. If anything, a few drops of spring water is the usual recommendation but there's very few whiskies I notice a difference after adding a touch of water to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brad Churchill (21/3/11)

Again + 1 to this.

However the 15 YO Solera Reserve is an altogether different experience and if you can get that for a good price well worth it.



manticle said:


> Glenfiddich 12 is easy to drink but the blandest of the single malts in my opinion.
> 
> There are better SMs for the same price or less. The idea of trying a few glasses before springing for a bottle is a good one.


----------



## stef (21/3/11)

Also, for the discerning drinkers out there- i think i would probably prefer a kind of toffee/caramel etc sort of flavour rather than a smoky one... Any hints?


----------



## Bizier (21/3/11)

I will second the Hendrick's and cucumber w/ tonic, the Zubrowka and apple juice, and also the Appleton rum.

Even if you get a bottle of something cheap and easy going like Jameson, or the drops mentioned above, you can dip your toe in to see if you like whisky/whiskey. If you can dig it, move up to more expensive and complex drops.

I have my own cocktail that I order occasionally when out, especially if there is no decent beer. I get equal parts Havana Club Reserva or similar and cola with a couple of ice cubes, squash a decent wedge of lime and drop it in. Has a nice balance of tartness, sweetness and rumminess. The tastiness and low volume makes them a little dangerous.

Patron is over one hundred dollars here, which is ridiculous. Tequila prices here make me want to cry.


----------



## Bizier (21/3/11)

stef said:


> Also, for the discerning drinkers out there- i think i would probably prefer a kind of toffee/caramel etc sort of flavour rather than a smoky one... Any hints?



You could look at bourbons, which are very toffee/caramel, and some of the sweeter Scotch styles. Stay away from Islay whiskies for the minute.


----------



## manticle (21/3/11)

stef said:


> Also, for the discerning drinkers out there- i think i would probably prefer a kind of toffee/caramel etc sort of flavour rather than a smoky one... Any hints?



Generally the speysides.

Arbelour, Macallan 12, Glenfarclas 8 and if you want to spring for the extra - aberlour a'bunadh


----------



## np1962 (21/3/11)

Stef, 
Something that opened my eyes to the taste of different whisk(e)y's while I was in Ireland was tasting Irish, Scotch and Bourban side by side.
For me I can't go past Bushmill's Irish Whisky, of any variety, Black Bush is a good starter.
You need to make the long trek to your nearest bottlo  grab a few half bottles then settle in for a night of tastings. Cellarbrations has to be what? 100metres away?
Nige


----------



## stef (21/3/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Stef,
> Something that opened my eyes to the taste of different whisk(e)y's while I was in Ireland was tasting Irish, Scotch and Bourban side by side.
> For me I can't go past Bushmill's Irish Whisky, of any variety, Black Bush is a good starter.
> You need to make the long trek to your nearest bottlo  grab a few half bottles then settle in for a night of tastings. Cellarbrations has to be what? 100metres away?
> Nige



100m? Ha, try 35! They dont really have too much there though. Mostly wines. Dan murphys is about 3 mins away and 1st Choice about 2 mins away. Yes, i'm well situated!

I might write down a list of those which sound nice and try to find the smallest possible bottles so i can buy a few of them to compare. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hatchy (21/3/11)

If you want to try a few then the Wheaty is probably yr best bet mate (except for having to get home somehow obviously).


----------



## Tony (21/3/11)

Im a big fan of single malts...... expecially the nice peaty ones. I have quite a collection with bottles over $400 to $500 in the ranks........... but.........

If i wanted something to start with id recomend a fine Irish whiskey!

Jameson 12 year is wonderful as is Tullamore Dew 12 year. The Tullamore Dew 12 year special reserve has some sherry cask aged spirrit mixed in with it and they adds a bit of sweetness to it which is devine. 

All available at Uncle Dans for around the $50 mark whick is a lot cheaper than a good single malt......... you can get a single malt at this price but its not worth your money....... why drink shit single malt when you can drink wonderfull Irish Whiskey!

my 2c


----------



## Cocko (21/3/11)

If you wanna go straight to the top, lets say as compared to someone who has never tried beer and you recommend a SNCA....

Expensive yes but you get what you pay for.. you would try: Bakery Hill Something unpeated would be the absolute upper echelon...

Anyway, 2c.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## mwd (21/3/11)

A bit of a +1 here Tony I am enjoying a Jameson Special Reserve 12 year. Goes well with beer and has a kind of sweetish aftertaste.

The 15year Solara Glenfiddich may be a bit out of the OPs price range but has a nice honey like sweetish finish and the caramel. It is also very smooth which is dangerous as you tend to drink way too much of it.

For beer and whisky lovers a beer with whisky chaser is like apple pie and custard they just go together the malt from the beer sets up for discovering the subtle notes of the malt whisky.


----------



## Tony (21/3/11)

personally if i found a $100 bill on the street........ id get a bottle of 16 year lagavulin or 10 year laphroaig...... but its not to everybodys taste


----------



## Screwtop (21/3/11)

Simple, a Ron Zacapa Rum from Guatemala.

Maybe the 23yo Solera Gran Reserva

Screwy


----------



## InCider (21/3/11)

If you really want to take your tastebuds for a ride...









> Legend has it that Mel, in his efforts to keep costs down and revenues up would save all the leftovers from the night before and pour them into a single container. Port, brandy, wine, you name it, Mel saved them all and experimented with various brewing techniques. Dr. Jurd's Jungle Juice was created. This was eventually followed by a "spirited" marketing campaign. But, you could only obtain this special drop at Mel Jurd's Wollombi Wine Bar, which stands by the old convict built Great North Road about 100 miles north west of Sydney town. The product has remained the trademark for the establishment ever since.


----------



## Eater (21/3/11)

Can also try the gift packed spirit samplers, giving a wide choice range, low volume outlay, at not much more than a single (decent) bottle cost.

But yes so far for my own personal tastes Manticle and Tony are delivering great choices.


----------



## dcx3 (21/3/11)

http://www.tasmaniadistillery.com/componen...p;category_id=7
I got given a bottle of this from one of my closest mates out of the blue just a thanks for being my friend thing.
Im not an expert by any measure but i loved this and was happy to try an Aussie brand.


----------



## browndog (21/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Chartreuse green.
> 
> View attachment 44832



Ahhh that takes me back Bribie, but I don't think it is as strong now as it was back then.


----------



## browndog (21/3/11)

InCider said:


> If you really want to take your tastebuds for a ride...



jeez, I know that stuff well too Incider, way back when we used go on day rides up to Wollombi to sit in the pub and down a few with some very nice scenery.


----------



## roo_dr (22/3/11)

Oban 14yr - if you can find it after the global shortage...

Leave Islay until your mouth knows what it is doing.


----------



## DJR (22/3/11)

Surprised nobody has called Highland Park 12yr yet - good balance, sherry cask, bit of smokiness, definitely a good single malt to start with, should start about 60-65 at Dans but sometimes you can find it cheaper (duty free is 1ltr for about that price). I'd have recommended most speyside scotches 10 yrs ago (6 yrs ago i drove down the spey river and stayed in Dufftown, was awesome), but almost none of them use sherry cask anymore, the Macallan we get is all ex-bourbon cask now and it's just not the same.

But as a start maybe try an Irish - triple distilled and very smooth for the price. JW black as well (shudder) as a simple go-to scotch with enough flavour and smoothness for the price.


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/11)

Before I got into scotch I was into Cointreau. I still have a bottle in stock always.
Cointreau on ice is just outstanding.
Come to think of it, I love it more than scotch, but as there's only one cointreau and thousands of scotches & whiskeys, it's fun to experiment with them all.
My latest bottle is Bowmore.

Maybe a single malt could be a waste on a beginners palate? A bottle of Chivas Regal instead? That's a nice drop IMO.


----------



## InCider (22/3/11)

browndog said:


> jeez, I know that stuff well too Incider, way back when we used go on day rides up to Wollombi to sit in the pub and down a few with some very nice scenery.



It's a great joint isn't it! I remember discovering it in Orange when at boarding school (Co-Ed before anyone says 'that explains a lot') and I necked a bottle after some wonderful Chateau Tanundra Brandy....it 'un-necked' some time later in many hues of red and orange... :lol:


----------



## j1gsaw (22/3/11)

Suntory Yamasaki single malt scotch is a awesome drop, so is Glenfarclas cask strength.


----------



## sim (22/3/11)

for the toffee/caramel thing captain morgans spiced rum (the gold one) would do you well. not a pricey bottle, but it is tasty. drink with a few chunks of ice.

otherwise, get into some single malts. Have fun!


sim


----------



## stef (22/3/11)

One of my mates also suggested that i try Makers Mark. Though its a bourbon he said its a good place to start...


----------



## humulus (22/3/11)

InCider said:


> If you really want to take your tastebuds for a ride...


GOT A HEADACHE LOOKING AT IT!!!!


----------



## humulus (22/3/11)

Any of the STROH rums from Austria with a handful of ice and a splash of coke,you can get it at "Scruffy Murpheys"not cheap around $80 a small bottle.I highly recommend it,otherwise any Rum made in the West Indies,or any of the Havana Club Products


----------



## Robbo2234 (22/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Chartreuse green.
> 
> View attachment 44832




I LOVE this stuff, its a good party trick!

I would take a shot of it and then make a virgin chartreuse drinker shoot it and watch the expression on there face!!


----------



## The Scientist (22/3/11)

Spiced Rum :lol:


----------



## going down a hill (22/3/11)

Whisky, it's made from malt.

Bruichladdich is a smooth little drop that I found at liqorland which was around $75 from memory. Another bottle that felt like there wasn't enough in it when I got to the bottom of it was Ardberg, peaty but so subtle, a really beautiful whisky thats around $80-90. I found whisky through Chivas Regal, it's a simple whisky it wont hurt you like a paint stripper does.

Having a beer and a whisky together never hurts.


----------



## wynnum1 (22/3/11)

Absolut Vodka


----------



## Pennywise (22/3/11)

^ :lol: 
































:unsure: :huh:


----------



## pdilley (22/3/11)

All good suggestions, well I think absolut is foul no offense, i cannot type Russian on this phone but I may get to photograph my Russian vodka for you if its not in storage, grey goose would be a smoother easy to find choice that doesnt burn like absolut.

I am a scotch man but the whole drinking experience is different to beer drinking. Drinking neat lets you seperate the quality from the crap so no mixers and im so-so on ice depending on drink in question and never watered down. Small amounts sipped slowly until the beggining of a buzz and then holding it there without going over is the way I approach it. Extended conversations over a lovely evening, outdoors pontificating on life is not to be missed- cigars optional to personal preferance.

She can be a hard mistress so treat her with respect and you'll enjoy yourself.

Save the crap for mixed drinks or yobbo guests.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Malted (22/3/11)

Brewer Pete said:


> All good suggestions, well I think absolut is foul no offense, i cannot type Russian on this phone but I may get to photograph my Russian vodka for you if its not in storage, grey goose would be a smoother easy to find choice that doesnt burn like absolut.
> 
> I am a scotch man but the whole drinking experience is different to beer drinking. Drinking neat lets you seperate the quality from the crap so no mixers and im so-so on ice depending on drink in question and never watered down. Small amounts sipped slowly until the beggining of a buzz and then holding it there without going over is the way I approach it. Extended conversations over a lovely evening, outdoors pontificating on life is not to be missed- cigars optional to personal preferance.
> 
> ...



It was my understanding taste buds are killed by anything >20% ABV. IMO you won't taste anything neat for very long... or probably it is better to say, in all likelihood you will lose the subtleties of flavour very quickly. 
I like a bit of cool water with a good scotch or rum. IMO I can taste the peat, smokiness, malts, sweetness and such subtleties without getting punched around by high Alc%. I wouldn't disrespect it by adding coke. If I had a run of the mill scotch or rum I'd mix it with ginger ale/beer. 

My absolute favourite spirit is Pernod and water. If you like aniseed (Ouzo, Sambucca etc) this is the smoothest of the lot. Ricard is slightly spicier than Pernod (same company makes them both though!).

I too like Chartreuse (neat) but I know it is like stepping into the ring with a prize fighter whilst wearing a blindfold if I disrespect it, things get silly quickly. 

I never skull, always sip and enjoy.

Just my useless 2c.


----------



## pdilley (22/3/11)

Malted,

Agree, mine is covered in the ice addition. You get a continual dilution depending on how slow you sip but the solution to too much for personaj taste is more scotch which is good for me . Only water additions I do as normal par for course is middle eastern Arak.


----------



## alien13 (22/3/11)

I used to try a different bottle of bourbon each weekend with a couple mates, we would all put in, split the costs and the bottle. Was fun to get to the weekend and go shopping for our next bottle. Too bad our shop didn't have a whole lot there. I'm not so much into spirits anymore after a few stupid nights heh.

I would say a couple good places to start (that aren't overly expensive) are Makers Mark and Blanton's Special Reserve. But everyone has their own tastes as said before, so to some these may be the worst of the worst, but you never know til you try I guess.



BribieG said:


> Chartreuse green.



This brings back bad memories of a night a year or two back. 
3 ABC Shots (Absinthe, Bacardi 151, Chartreuse)
3 straight Bacardi 151 shots (1 of the flaming)

151 is kind of like drinking a mix of petrol and metho, and it burns all the way down. It turned a full can of coke into shite with not even a full shot of it 

I will never go near that again. Ended up in hospital that night with a perforated ear drum. 

A reminder of why drinking to get smashed isn't something I do anymore. I prefer to enjoy a nice beer and experience the flavours.


----------



## stef (22/3/11)

ok, called past the bottlo before just for a browse...

My possible options-

Makers mark burbon
Tullamore Dew
Chivas Regal 12 year
Glenlivit 12 year

The Tullamore was about $35, the others roughly $50 at my local... From what people have said, i might go with either Chivas or Tullamore

And i like the sounds of Cragganmore, but its around $70, so might wait till i appreciate it.

Couldnt find Macallan 12 or Glenfarclas (at 1st choice) but i might go to DMs later.


----------



## j1gsaw (22/3/11)

alien13 said:


> I used to try a different bottle of bourbon each weekend with a couple mates, we would all put in, split the costs and the bottle. Was fun to get to the weekend and go shopping for our next bottle. Too bad our shop didn't have a whole lot there. I'm not so much into spirits anymore after a few stupid nights heh.
> 
> I would say a couple good places to start (that aren't overly expensive) are Makers Mark and Blanton's Special Reserve. But everyone has their own tastes as said before, so to some these may be the worst of the worst, but you never know til you try I guess.
> 
> ...



I hear ya about the 151! My brother and i sat down on the night after my wedding and we drank a bottle of it... and thats after a carton of dirty miller beers.... nasty stuff...


----------



## bradsbrew (22/3/11)

j1gsaw said:


> I hear ya about the 151! My brother and i sat down on the night after my wedding and we drank a bottle of it... and thats after a carton of dirty miller beers.... nasty stuff...



:lol: Classic, bet the bride was pleased with that.

Cheers


----------



## Brad Churchill (22/3/11)

My personal opinion would be to leave the cragganmore. I grabbed a bottle of this a few years back and wasn't overly impressed with it for its price.

Glenlivet 12 YO is nice but pretty bland but probably a great place to start given your selection.

Cheers
Brad




stef said:


> ok, called past the bottlo before just for a browse...
> 
> My possible options-
> 
> ...


----------



## j1gsaw (22/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> :lol: Classic, bet the bride was pleased with that.
> 
> Cheers



Yeah.. she wasnt too bad, it was the shitty motel owner who stormed out and shut all the lights out at 1am, whinging something about being too noisy... i think... lol


----------



## Tony (22/3/11)

stef said:


> From what people have said, i might go with either Chivas or Tullamore
> 
> And i like the sounds of Cragganmore, but its around $70, so might wait till i appreciate it.



I remember when i was younger and tried Chivas Regal i thought it was great. Now that i have learnt to appreciate the fine flavours of good whiskey........ It actually tastes ordinary..... ish. Its not bad but a good irish whiskey will beat it hands down in my book.

Get the TD 12 year, its great.

Cragganmore is a very nice single malt but its a bit plain. It has a nice caramel note but spend your money on something with a bit more character if you get to single malts. 

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/3/11)

and if you want to buy me something for xmas...... i will have one of these please!

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-4263.aspx

To all reading this........ Port Ellen is the Phase III GTHO Falcon of Single malts. Bottle prices are climbing fast as the distillery closed in 1983.

If you ever see a bottle of Port Ellen...... buy it no mater the cost and hide it on its side for 20 years....... it will be worth a lot more then!

I have 3 bottles, cost me about $800 for the 3 of them, one is open and god its devine stuff. 

The other 2 are put away to open at daughters wedings in years to come...... bugger the cost


----------



## stef (22/3/11)

saw that DMs have Arbelour for about $50, so might go that, otherwise i;ll go with your suggestion of the TD tony. cheers


----------



## alien13 (22/3/11)

j1gsaw said:


> I hear ya about the 151! My brother and i sat down on the night after my wedding and we drank a bottle of it... and thats after a carton of dirty miller beers.... nasty stuff...



Hah. I couldn't imagine drinking anything else before 151, that alone did me for the night. Mind you I'm a pretty small guy build wise, but I wouldn't recommend anyone to drink any more than a couple of shots, you're just asking for trouble otherwise. 151 is for people with an acquired taste..or no taste. I'd say the latter. There are too many great flavorsome drinks to waste it on something like that.

--
All these DM prices are ridiculous. Wish we had one here, even just for the beer selection, beats the hell out of the mainstream beers the stores stock here. Although they are expanding out a little bit with their beers.


----------



## Silo Ted (23/3/11)

Tony said:


> I remember when i was younger and tried Chivas Regal i thought it was great. Now that i have learnt to appreciate the fine flavours of good whiskey........ It actually tastes ordinary.....



Agreed. Chivas Regal would have to be one of the most overhyped whisky's out there. Reminds me of Crown Lager, all pretty and showy on the outside, enticing people to buy it thinking theyre classy, when the contents inside are dull & bland. 

Stef, just buy something will ya. Your hand has been held enough I think. Its not some life changing event to spend a hundred bucks on a bottle of grog. I think you have also missed the overwhelming message here with scotch. SINGLE MALT are the magic words.


----------



## MitchDudarko (23/3/11)

Yeah, but are there 'ordinary' tasting single malts?


----------



## The Scientist (23/3/11)

Absinthe (Bluehouse Recipe)

1.5 oz Wormwood
1/3 oz Hyssop
1/3 oz Calamus Root
1/8 oz Fennel Seed
1 tsp Mint *
1 tsp cloves *
1 tsp coriander *
1/2 tsp Nutmeg *
2 Star Ansise fruits*

First, Grind the Fennel Seeds, Coriander, and Cloves with a mortar and pestle.

Mix with the rest of the dry ingredients (wormwood, hyssop, calamus, and mint) and pour them into an airtight container. Mix with a bottle of Everclear (750ml, 190 proof). Actually, if you want to end up with a full 750ml of Absinthe, you'll need to use about 1000ml of Everclear in order to compensate for the alcohol that is irrevocably lost to absorption by the mash. You should allow mix to steep for at least two weeks, but I usually allow for 1-2 months. This is most likely overkill, but I dont drink absinthe on a regular basis so Im not generally in a big hurry to finish my next batch.

At the end of the two weeks, strain the liquid through a thin cloth (muslin or a handkerchief) to remove the solid matter. 

Now Add:

1/2 Dropper full of Wormwood Essential Oil.* 
1/3 - 2/3 Bottle of Anise Extract (To taste)
1 tsp Mint Extract *
2-10 shots Ouzo* (To taste)

Prepare to meet the green fairy! :icon_drunk:


----------



## roo_dr (23/3/11)

The Scientist said:


> Absinthe (Bluehouse Recipe)
> 
> 1.5 oz Wormwood
> 1/3 oz Hyssop
> ...




Sorry, fun police here... 

And if you read a little further down... Too much wormwood and you're going to die! We see cases of this every year.

If you're going Absinthe, buy a bottle. The professional green fairy is far more friendly than the one you make at home :wub:


----------



## Silo Ted (23/3/11)

MitchDudarko said:


> Yeah, but are there 'ordinary' tasting single malts?



Absolutely agreed. But FFS after four pages of advice on what decent spirits to try his hand at, he wants to go ahead and buy a bottle of Chivas or Tullamore Dew anyway? Give me a break.


----------



## Bizier (23/3/11)

You have to start somewhere Ted. You can't be expected to know how good a whisky is until you have tried an average one as well. My recommendation of Jameson was from me drinking that as a *cough* 18 year old, and realising that whisky did not have to taste like the rubbish my mates were drinking.

I reckon OP will be better sticking a toe in the whisky rather than getting something expensive, which they might not be ready for.

If anyone feels like it, they can provide a practical demonstration of the finer points of good whisky to me, I will provide chairs, glasses, ice and senses. I am especially receptive if someone wants to show me how much better Lagavulin 16 is than Jameson. Edit: No, I think a 21 would better demonstrate the point.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (23/3/11)

Chivas is very ordinary. It's a cash up ignorance drink (like Crown, anything with the label "premium" on it, Johnny Walker Black Label, etc).

I found I prefer Irish Whiskey, though my missus one anniversary bought me a bottle of Jamieson's 12 YO and Glenfiddich 12 YO. I found the Jamo 12YO to be worse than the regular 8 year old stuff. No flavour, tasted like metho. Never touched it again. Glenfiddich is fine for the price, I think she paid about $40, so it's still pretty cheap.

If you go for cheap whiskey Jameson's is one of the best. Otherwise, you shouldn't part with less than $50, even at Dan's. Just going there to look is brilliant fun.

Goomba


----------

